# Vietnamese Dong and Iraqi Dinars



## Karsten

Note...Right off the bat if You don't have money to lose just hit back and move on....nothing to see here. 

That said there is a lot of interest in both the Vietnam Dong and the Iraqi Dinar. It seems the Dong is said to revalue soon at between .01 to .10 cents US meaning 1,000,000 Dong could be worth any where from $10,000 to $100,000 USD for around a $100.00 investment. 

Iraqi Dinars where worth around $3.41 USD to the USD before the OIF....Now the IQD is worth far less but with restructuring could come back at .80 cents to some are predicting $2-3 dollars. 

250,000 Dinars cost $245.00 there abouts plus COD costs. 

I have no interest in any one getting invested in VMD or IQD Currency....I am just tossing this into the fray. 

I do have Dinars myself and I'm researching the Dong but then again I AM NO EXPERT.....Invest Wisely 

Karsten


----------



## Leon

haha you said Vietnamese dongs


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I believe I read on another forum that the Dinar deal is a scam. Buyer beware.


----------



## Karsten

rice paddy daddy said:


> I believe I read on another forum that the Dinar deal is a scam. Buyer beware.


Rice Paddy.

I was skeptical at 1st after the initial search on the web....I seems you have those that wanted a quick turn over and it didn't or hasn't happened as fast as they wanted. In other words the Cheap Get Rich Quick Scheme didn't pan out the way they expected.

I have ran into others that have been waiting a long time for something to happen and picking up addition Dinars a long the way and are still positive about it.

Then you have the web sites selling the investment (IQD's) and more than a few have been....Well, shall we say not quite above board.

In further research I have come across one web site where a group are keeping some pretty good tabs on what is going on in Iraq and what needs to get done so they can again prosper from there sale of Crude Oil.

Anything is still iffy when it comes to investing in just about anything these days. I know I got hooked in on Franklin Halves at a little over $13.80 each and fall for the pitch over the phone. .

Again, I would Not want anyone getting into anything they were not comfortable with or that couldn't afford the loss should that be the case. I am just sharing information for others to look into should they desire and nothing more.

Karsten


----------



## StarPD45

Funny you should mention Vietnamese currency. I have a small handful of coins and paper from the early-mid '60s. Just never got around to cashing them in at the time. I would guess they would be more valuable (?) as collectors' items than actual money, since the world has changed a lot since then.


----------



## JAGER

While contacting in Iraq and Kuwait I bought and still have over 6 million worth of Iraq Dinar. The new Dinar not the old crap that Sadmmmm had! I'm just waiting and praying!


----------



## preppermama

I have a ton of Chinese money leftover from my trip to Tibet. Maybe I should just donate it to China and ask them to pay down the US trade debt? LOL


----------



## Smitty901

Any form of money is worth little more than a promise unless it is Gold or silver and even then hard to eat. Gold can buy lead if someone is will to sell but lead can take gold willing or not.
Last time I was in Iraq a large amount of the paper money was counter fit hard to tell cause it was printed by the same ones that made the real stuff. Even here they would gladly take other forms of payment.
Also anytime they want they just declare it void and start over, they did that
Marlboro 5 us dollars a carton in back. Middle eastern Whiskey 5-10 a bottle also in back small stash on hand at any given time


----------



## D"artagnan

i bought 1 million iraq dinars back in 06 or 07
paid $ 260.00
the idea most people missed out on was to deposit those funds into a iraq bank account
then invest in thier stock market or get in on the ground floor of new businesss
not buy and hold
i conserded it a 20 year investment 
gave everything to my neice the day she was born
did not think it would take off as everybody else is waiting for
D"


----------

